# Transformer - new benchmark for bass



## pgoko (Oct 25, 2006)

Awesome is an understatement. I watched it last night with everybody gone to the mall or something. Cranked up my HK signature 2.1 to -15. Well, I have an IB + an LLT + 2 mid- base subwoofers in my front stage,and a tangband 8" 4th order sub behind me for "bass ambience" or "surround bass". Sorry I am going thru all these about the number of subs in my setup; this is so you will appreciate the fact that every spectrum of bass was covered in this movie. This is actually the first time I have felt bass waves go thru me almost the entire movie (just one in LOTR). One will not appreciate the gun fights or the TRANSFORMERS hitting the pavements if your sub cannot play notes 50hz and up. Comments from anyone that has rented or bought the movie.

Paul


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Transformer - new benchamrk for bass*

Thanks for the low end review. I'll be picking up and watching this DVD this weekend. Can't wait to feel the " bass waves "!!!


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Transformer - new benchamrk for bass*

That sounds fun. I will rent it this weekend if I can. Last weekend it was sold out at every rental place in our area.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Transformer - new benchamrk for bass*

I've got the HD-DVD sitting on the table at the house... just need to find time to watch it. I'm excited enough!


----------



## pgoko (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Transformer - new benchamrk for bass*

I got to tell you Sonnie, maybe the sound Engineers had us shacksters in mind all along during the mixing of this movie. You will need large subs to truely appreciate their effort. They have my "vote" for the best sound in the next Oscars. I don't have HD or Blue-ray yet, you do, maybe the sound will be even more awesome. Let us know.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Transformer - new benchamrk for bass*

I'm hoping my HDDVD copy arrives today. Cant wait.

Hakka.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Transformer - new benchamrk for bass*

After watching this on HD DVD last week, all I can do is smile :yay::yay::yay:

Its just a really active sound track in general, but if you have the sub or subs, you will really just enjoy it more.


All hail Megatron :hail::hail: !!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Transformer - new benchamrk for bass*

yeah...it is one of the most brutal, hectic and moving movies have ever seen. Loads of enjoyable mids and lows.


----------



## pgoko (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Transformer - new benchamrk for bass*

Yes Blaser, that's exactly the right description, "hectic and brutal"


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Transformer - new benchamrk for bass*

Well, my parcel didn't turn up on Friday like I hoped. No transformers this weekend. 

Hakka.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Transformer - new benchamrk for bass*

I watched it last friday and I am not surprised that it got 5 stars for AQ.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

When I watched it at near movie reference loudness the bass sounded fine to me (present, very low freqs at times, yet tight and not overdone). Over on AVS there were complaints that the initial shockwave around the 6 minute timecode did not boom enough. For me there was a very low freq thud at the time but not an overpowering mid-bass boom. Later scenes had plenty of mid-bass.

Seemed to me that many tried to find fault :hissyfit: with the HD DVD soundtrack since it was only 1.5 Mbps DD+ and not Dolby TrueHD lossless. I find it very hard to "hear" anything wrong with a very high bitrate advanced audio codec (albeit a "lossy" one). :whistling:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Ya, this movie is by far the most fun I've had with my system in a long time! Great entertainment value, great topic (who doesn't love the transformers...) and awesome sound!


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Funny- on DVD, I thought it was terrible for bass and sound. The soundstage was non-existent and the bass was really disappointing. It was so bad, I thought something was wrong. I yelled at my neighbor who recommended watching it- he later recanted and clarified "for the (visual) special effects".


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

toecheese said:


> I thought it was terrible for bass and sound. The soundstage was non-existent and the bass was really disappointing.


Hmmm, I'm thinking you may need to adjust your system settings as I only have one sub and the lows were absolutely outstanding. My main speakers got a good workout in this movie as well as they can go down to 20Hz easily. Totally agree with the high ratings its getting.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice review, I will get a HDDVD copy this week!


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't know about a new benchmark, but it was outstanding. Bass made the foundation of my home rock n roll turned up to THX reference level. Visuals also were excellent. If your system didn't give ya goosebumps and the cats and dogs didn't run and hide; you need to either adjust your system or buy a new one! That movie rocked...of course it had zero socially redeeming value...LOL!
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I had heard good things about the sound track and now I know I'll definitely have to come up with an excuse to get the wife out of the house to properly enjoy it. 

Bob


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Is this a movie like Black Hawk Down where reference level means your ears will be permanently damaged afterwards? Two straight hours of an average SPL of 95dB (dialog still at 85dB) means it's a movie I have to turn down, which also turns down the bass and realism.


----------



## JDRoberts (Mar 26, 2007)

bobgpsr said:


> When I watched it at near movie reference loudness the bass sounded fine to me (present, very low freqs at times, yet tight and not overdone). Over on AVS there were complaints that the initial shockwave around the 6 minute timecode did not boom enough. For me there was a very low freq thud at the time but not an overpowering mid-bass boom. Later scenes had plenty of mid-bass.
> 
> Seemed to me that many tried to find fault :hissyfit: with the HD DVD soundtrack since it was only 1.5 Mbps DD+ and not Dolby TrueHD lossless. I find it very hard to "hear" anything wrong with a very high bitrate advanced audio codec (albeit a "lossy" one). :whistling:


yeah,what many don't really think about was that shockwave was from a perspective of being a distance from the "thing"(lol)as well as being IN the tower.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> ... I'll definitely have to come up with an excuse to get the wife out of the house to properly enjoy it. Bob


What about something like this: Honey, Christmas is coming very fast ... Why don't you start getting all present this weekend??? :bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------

